# My Pump



## Marier (Jan 6, 2013)

23 days and counting    cant wait


----------



## pgcity (Jan 6, 2013)

That's great news. You won't be dsappointed


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2013)

Marier time will fly and I bet you won't look back once you get it in your hand, all the best


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 6, 2013)

I hope it goes well.............

I am getting plugged into the saline on Wednesday with a view to go live on the 21st..............really looking forward to it...


----------



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2013)

Just - Yeee Hah !


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2013)

Roll on 2013 !  Good stuff.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2013)

Marier said:


> 23 days and counting    cant wait





novorapidboi26 said:


> I hope it goes well.............
> 
> I am getting plugged into the saline on Wednesday with a view to go live on the 21st..............really looking forward to it...



Terrific news for both of you!  Good luck!


----------



## ch1ps (Jan 6, 2013)

Good luck Marier & Novorapidboi


----------



## AJLang (Jan 6, 2013)

You will be both love your pumps. I've had mine for six weeks and it's wonderful


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope your transition goes really well, and you take to it straight away. Do keep plugging away if you don't get immediate successes - it will be worth it in the end


----------



## Marier (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Guys    getting  plugged in  as Novorapidboi26  says  Tue 29th with . Pump course  11th Feb  week ltr than planned where il transfer over to Insulin 



Want to hear all about it Novorapidboi26


----------



## Marier (Jan 6, 2013)

*my pump called !!!!!!*

After hearing many of you giving your Pump a Name ******** 
I have decided to call mine  "DATA"   from star treck  Iain hubbi  suggested it  and i love it think it very appropraite   what do you think  and what  are your names for you pump.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2013)

Well mine hasn't been christened.  I've never thought of anything I considered good enough for it (you know - apt but amusing)

Am toying with Holly, from Red Dwarf.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 7, 2013)

Other than the times when mine gets called 'my pump' he's more affectionally referred to as Artoo (http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2011/11/look-sir-droids.html)

I thought your's went by 'El Pumpo' TW? Though Holly would make me smile!


----------



## Marier (Jan 8, 2013)

TW    Holly  awww made me smile too 


Everydayupsn downs    Where does that come from 

Marie


----------



## Fandange (Jan 8, 2013)

Bede has had his here since before Christmas so we have been getting to know how it works but he is FINALLY getting connected tomorrow. Hooray! He is intrigued by the names you have given your pumps and especially likes Holly (Red Dwarf fan!) but is thinking of The Lone Ranger for his.

Hope it all goes smoothly for you guys.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2013)

Fandange said:


> Bede has had his here since before Christmas so we have been getting to know how it works but he is FINALLY getting connected tomorrow. Hooray! He is intrigued by the names you have given your pumps and especially likes Holly (Red Dwarf fan!) but is thinking of The Lone Ranger for his.
> 
> Hope it all goes smoothly for you guys.



Hope all goes smoothly for Bede!


----------



## Marier (Jan 8, 2013)

Fandange      I like that name Loan Ranger   Hope all goes well when he gets plugged in  keep us updatede  please 
Marie


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2013)

I can answer for EDUAD - R2D2 for Artoo, and EDUAD is as it says, can apply to BG or just Life itself I expect - ie Mike is NORMAL ...... and his blog is a chronicle of his everyday life.

Well I do refer to it as El Pumpo in writing sometimes sometimes Mike, but would not say that to anyone who wasn't one of the cognescenti ie my Forum pals, I've never said it to eg my DSN - and my GP is so bloody straight laced I'd never try jesting with him.  (And that one came from 'Soap' somewhat after the character 'El Puerco', which doesn't actually mean 'The Pig' anyway ROFL)  (I was in the Cast List of 'Soap' under the name I had at that time - I played Eunice Tate)  (Incidentally, saw Billy Crystal recently on Graham Norton - he's got quite cuddly, hasn't he!)


----------



## Marier (Jan 27, 2013)

All excited now   2 more sleeps and il have my Pump  cant wait  very nervous though


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2013)

Marier said:


> All excited now   2 more sleeps and il have my Pump  cant wait  very nervous though



You'll be fine!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 27, 2013)

Marier said:


> All excited now   2 more sleeps and il have my Pump  cant wait  very nervous though



You will be fine  I doubt there's very many who were not nervous or a little aprehensive on day 1.


----------



## pgcity (Jan 27, 2013)

It is an anxious time but you soon get to grips with it. Try not to worry everyone will help if you get stuck


----------



## Marier (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanx Guys

  How often you test at first .


----------



## Marier (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Guys   
Well what a day   but a good  one  .  thats me on my Pump with saline till Mon 11 th Feb when i do my course , was all excited   at Hospital  getting hooked up with  5 other people  so far so good but earli days  ha ha ha.
  Question for you  tonight  had a cake to celebrate  10.30pm  BG 5.0  had 39carbs   put all that in to pump n it deliverd, But   before you would of had  3 cp to cover 39 carb portions as BG was only  5  bit low for me going to bed  did i do pump rite ???  or should i have dont it diffrant sorry if im confusing the way i type things  
thanks


----------



## trophywench (Jan 30, 2013)

Err dunno Marier because you haven't told us how much insulin the pump delivered !  (well saline not insulin, but what was the actual dose it calculated?)

Say your ratio was 1u to 1CP and you only had a 1u pen, you would have injected 3u as you say, because your BG was 5.0 when you started.  But you've put all your carb ratios and correction ratios and what numbers you want it to correct to at each time of day, into the Settings on the pump, so the Bolus Wizard on the pump should have calculated exactly how much insulin you needed to achieve that exact level.  So it would start off by saying Marier needs 3.9u of insulin, then I have to knock off the exact amount of insulin from that 3.9 u to bring her BG up to 6.5 because that's what my settings say to do.  So it may tell you you need 3.2u or 2.8 or whatever it works out the answer to based on what the settings say.

Does that make any sense at all?  or have I just totally confused you!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations Marie! Really pleased for you


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Marier, pleased you have your pump 
As TW says re your question


----------



## Marier (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanx TR    
So basically  i did it right   yes  on 1 unit to 10 grm carb .  So it does it all for you  goin by info that you put in ?? by goodness its afull clever  certainly taking me a while to get kinda used to it but earli days   but so far so good 
thank u


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 30, 2013)

There is nothing perfect but a pump is the best so far !  You will learn a lot in the next few months.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 30, 2013)

Well Marie, it may look like Well I could have worked that out, what's so clever about that then? - but where it does come into its own is when 2 hours after your dinner you fancy some pudding  ... cos it knows how much fast acting you still have to run (and it isn't just 'half') so it takes that and your current BG into account when calculating what you now need to bolus for the carbs in your dessert.

It tends to be always right.  I sometimes don't believe it and manually alter it and guess what?  it's always me that was wrong ....  

And  multi wave or extended bluses and fancy stuff that you just can't do on MDI.  Apart from your basal being right nearly 24 hours out of 24 instead of about 4 hours a day .....

How annoying is that?  LOL


----------



## Marier (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanx TW doing ok with even  did a change today but got myslf in bit of panic  but i did it   will be better on Sun


----------



## Marier (Feb 1, 2013)

Do any of you know where i could try purchse some screen protector for my Vibe  ??


----------



## Marier (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi  Enjoyn my  first week with pump on saline water,  getting bit more used to it go to Insulin on Sun TTime


----------

